# CALL TO ACTION ! Please all read....



## santarosafisherman (Feb 7, 2010)

These guys down here on 30-A are organizing a big protest to the pending offshore oil drilling off the Florida coast. I am asking for fellow sportsman/residents to come and show that not all Floridians are against the economic growth and sporting opportunities that these proposed rigs wouldallow !!I would venture to say that none of these bandwagon hippie type folks know anything or have ever even seen an offshore rig. Louisiana is now the 3rd largest seafood producer in the nation because of what ??? Oil rigs (operational and non operational) according to recent LSU studies... 

So please come help as the local news stations will be there. We need to let our government know that the MAJORITY of Floridians support the drilling and what they would do for our economy and fisheries....... Lets meet at the courtyard across the street from Bud and Ally's(owner of Bud and Ally's is the organizer)on 30-A in Seaside.. Please help !!!!! Bring signs, scientific data(fliers to hand out), most importantly yourself !!!!Most of these protesters are second homeowners or recent transplants to the area.. Let the news/govt know they are not the majority !!!!<H2></H2><H2>HERE IS THE OPPOSING SIDES Mission Statement (copied from hands across the sand website) not my views !!!!</H2><H2>Mission Statement</H2>
<LI>To raise awareness about pending Florida legislation to drill for oil in our coastal waters. <LI>To organize a statewide coastal movement to protest this legislation. This protest will bring thousands of Florida's citizens to our beaches and will draw metaphorical and actual lines in the sand; human lines in the sand against near shore oil drilling in our waters. This event will be held on Saturday February 13, 2010. <LI>To convince our Legislators and Governor to drop any and all Legislation that would allow this folly. </LI>


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

So, are you FOR oil drilling or AGAINST drilling? I get confused when I read that...


----------



## santarosafisherman (Feb 7, 2010)

100% for the opil rigs... I want to protest the the hands across the sand folks !! Maybe read slower....


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Sorry Bud. I support pristine gulf water, pristine white beaches, pristine clear bays and bayous.Ihave absolutely no problem catching fish at will! Oil industry does not mix with a tourist based economy. Although rigs would be beneficial to the fishermen it has the potential to damage the number one income producing industry...tourism.


----------



## santarosafisherman (Feb 7, 2010)

Well no offense but I guess go hold hands with the hippies.... Read here my friend... Sorry the videos and links did not make it when I copied this document...

On Earth Day, Secretary of Energy Steven Chu and Secretary of Labor Hilda Solis wanted to make Obama's energy policy perfectly clear: 


"If we are going to create clean energy industry jobs in this country," they write in a widely syndicated op-ed, "break the stranglehold that foreign oil has on our economy and punish the polluters who are devastating our natural resources, then we've got to be honest about the difficult tasks and tough choices ahead. It's going to mean telling the special interests that their days of dictating energy policy in this country are over." 


Indeed, and we can start with groups like the Sierra Club. 


"Environmentalists" wake up in the middle of the night sweating and whimpering about offshore oil platforms only because they've never seen what's under them. Louisiana produces almost 30 per cent of America's commercial fisheries. Only Alaska (ten times the size of the Bayou state) produces slightly more. So obviously, Louisiana's coastal waters are immensely rich and prolific in seafood. 


These same coastal waters contain 3,200 of the roughly 3,700 offshore production platforms in the Gulf of Mexico. These oil production platforms off the Bayou state's coasts also extract 80 percent of the oil and 72 percent of the natural gas produced in the Continental U.S., without causing a single major oil spill in half a century of this process. This record stands despite dozens of hurricanes -- including the two most destructive in North American history, Camille and Katrina -- repeatedly battering the drilling and production structures. So for those interested in evidence over hysterics, by simply looking bayou-ward, a lesson in the "environmental perils" of offshore oil drilling presents itself very clearly. 


Fashionable Florida, on the other hand, which zealously prohibits offshore oil drilling, had its gorgeous "Emerald Coast" panhandle beaches soiled by an ugly oil spill in 1976. This spill, as almost all oil spills, resulted from the transportation of oil -- not from the extraction of oil. 


Assuming such as Hugo Chavez deign to keep selling us oil, we'll need increasingly more and we'll need to keep transporting it stateside -- typically to refineries in Louisiana and Texas. This path takes those tankers (as the one in 1976) smack in front of Florida's panhandle beaches. Recall the Valdez, the Cadiz, the Argo Merchant. These were all tanker spills. 


The production of oil is relatively clean and safe. Again, it's the transportation that presents the greatest risk. And even these spills (though hyped hysterically as environmental catastrophes) always play out as minor blips, those pictures of oil-soaked seagulls notwithstanding. To the horror and anguish of professional greenies, Alaska's Prince William Sound recovered completely. More birds get fried by landing on power lines and smashed to pulp against picture windows in one week than perished from three decades of oil spills. 


For fear of oil spills, as of 2009, the U.S. Federal government and various states ban drilling in thousands upon thousands of square miles off the U.S. Coast. These areas, primarily on the Outer Continental Shelf, hold an estimated 115 billion barrels of oil and 633 trillion cubic feet of natural gas. This leaves America 's energy needs increasingly at the mercy of foreign autocrats, despots and maniacs. All the while worldwide demand for oil ratchets ever and ever upward. 


The proliferation of marine life around oil production platforms turned on its head every "environmental expert" opinion of its day. The original plan, mandated by federal environmental "experts" back in the late '40s, was to remove the big, ugly, polluting, environmentally hazardous contraptions as soon as they stopped producing. Fine, said the oil companies. 


About 15 years ago some wells played out off Louisiana and the oil companies tried to comply. Their ears are still ringing from the clamor fishermen put up. Turns out those platforms are going nowhere, and by popular demand of those with a bigger stake in the marine environment than any "environmentalist." Every "environmental" superstition against these structures was turned on its head. 


Marine life had exploded around these huge artificial reefs: A study by LSU's Sea Grant college shows that 85 percent of Louisiana fishing trips involve fishing around these platforms. The same study shows 50 times more marine life around an oil production platform than in the surrounding Gulf bottoms. An environmental study (by apparently honest scientists) revealed that urban runoff and treated sewage dump 12 times the amount of petroleum into the Gulf than those thousands of oil production platforms. And oil seeping naturally through the ocean floor into the Gulf, where it dissipates over time, accounts for 7 times the amount spilled by rigs and pipelines in any given year. 


The Flower Garden coral reefs lie off the Louisiana-Texas border. Unlike any of the Florida Keys reefs, they're surrounded by dozens of offshore oil platforms. These have been pumping away for the past 50 years. Yet according to G.P. Schmahl, a Federal biologist who worked for decades in both places, "The Flower Gardens are much healthier, more pristine than anything in the Florida Keys. It was a surprise to me," he admits. "And I think it's a surprise to most people." 


"A key measure of the health of a reef is the amount of area taken up by coral," according to a report by Steve Gittings, the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration's science coordinator for marine sanctuaries. "Louisiana's Flower Garden boasts nearly 50 percent coral cover. In the Florida Keys it can run as little as 5 percent." 


Mark Ferrulo, a Florida "environmental activist" uses the very example of Louisiana for his anti-offshore drilling campaign, calling Louisiana's coast "the nation's toilet." Florida's fishing fleet must love fishing in toilets, and her restaurants serving what's in them. Most of the red snapper you eat in Florida restaurants are caught around Louisiana's oil platforms. We see the Florida-registered boats tied up to them constantly. Sometimes us locals can barely squeeze in. 


In 1986 Louisiana started the Rigs to Reef program, a cooperative effort by oil companies, the feds and the state. This program literally pays the oil companies to keep the platforms in the Gulf. Now some platforms are simply cut off at the bottom and toppled over as artificial reefs; over 60 have been toppled thus far. 


A few years back, Louisiana Wildlife and Fisheries officials were invited to Australia to help them with a similar program. Think about it: here's Australia, the nation with the Great Barrier Reef, the world's biggest natural reef, the world's top dive destination -- they're asking help from "the nation's toilet" about developing exciting dive sites by using the very structures that epitomize (in greenie eyes) environmental disaster. 


Amongst the greenie scoffers of the environmental bonanza described above were some The Travel Channel producers, fashionably greenish in their views. They read these claims in a book titled "The Helldiver's Rodeo." The book described an undersea panorama that (if true) could make an interesting show for the network, they concluded, while still scoffing. 


They scoffed as we rode in from the airport. They scoffed over raw oysters, grilled redfish and seafood gumbo that night. More scoffing through the Hurricanes at Pat O'Brien's. They scoffed even while suiting up in dive gear and checking the as we tied up to an oil platform 20 miles in the Gulf. 


But they came out of the water bug-eyed and indeed produced and broadcast a program showcasing a panorama that turned on its head every environmental superstition against offshore oil drilling. Schools of fish filled the water column from top to bottom -- from 6-inch blennies to 12-foot sharks. Fish by the thousands. Fish by the ton. 


The cameras were going crazy. Do I focus on the shoals of barracuda? Or that cloud of jacks? On the immense schools of snapper below, or on the fleet of tarpon above? How 'bout this - WHOOOAA - hammerhead! 


We had some close-ups, too, of coral and sponges, the very things disappearing off Florida's (that bans offshore oil drilling) pampered reefs. Off Louisiana, they sprout in colorful profusion from the huge steel beams -- acres of them. You'd never guess this was part of that unsightly structure above. 


The panorama of marine life around an offshore oil platform staggers anyone who puts on goggles and takes a peek, even (especially!) the most worldly scuba divers. Here's a video peek at this seafood bonanza: America desperately needs more domestic oil. In the process of producing it, we'd also get dynamite fishing, dynamite diving, and a cheaper tab for broiled red snapper with shrimp topping. 


If a picture's worth a thousand words of proof, then this video should be worth ten million.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Your points in the mission statement contradict what you're saying in the paragraphs above. Maybe type a little slower.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I?m with you <U>Santarosafisherman.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o></U>


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

If this is the legislation to put Oil Rigs close enough to shore that you'll see them when down at the beach then I have no use for them. We have some of the most beautiful beaches in the world and it would be incriminating to put oil rigs offshore where you could see them. Put all of them you want out past 20 miles and I wouldn't care but keep them form being seen from the beach.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I?m with you also <U>Santarosafisherman.</U> It is time that we quit givingmoney to the terrorist Nations that hate us and want us dead. We can either start now or wait until we have no choice because Opec holds all the cards right now and we are at their mercy.


----------



## santarosafisherman (Feb 7, 2010)

> *MGuns (2/8/2010)*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I?m with you <U>Santarosafisherman.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o></U>


<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Thank you sir !! Hope to see ya down there !


----------



## santarosafisherman (Feb 7, 2010)

> *lobsterman (2/8/2010)*I?m with you also <U>Santarosafisherman.</U> It is time that we quit givingmoney to the terrorist Nations that hate us and want us dead. We can either start now or wait until we have no choice because Opec holds all the cards right now and we are at their mercy.


Now thats what I'm talkin bout !!! Thanks man !


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Aaron/all,

I support drilling holes and extracting natural recourses. I will do my best to be there, however I don't know where or what I will be doing in the next 10 minutes.

Now, with that said,

Think before we all react to this. Our area (NW Florida) depends on tourists, tourist are not bringing the money we all need to survive anymore. Think of this in a different way:

1 - JOBS, put people to work, fishing, platform workers, on and on.

2 - Stop relying on overseas resources, there will be drilling off our shores sooner or later, wanna wait until you see China's flags off our coast (9 miles out)? Keep OUR money here in the US, stop buying stuff we already have......

3 - I believe with the technology that exists, there is MINIMAL threat to our waters/shores.

Sand is sand, the economical climateis what we all live for in one way or another, no new jobs equals "status quo", or sliding and it wont stop. Here is yet another o<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">pportunity to grow, the way I see it is, we either get involved and do it right, or wait for the stick. Most of the dirty water off LA is from the Mississippi river delta (right?)

Just my 2 cents, I support drilling, it's 2010, not like the oil companies don't know what they are doing.


----------



## santarosafisherman (Feb 7, 2010)

> *Realtor (2/8/2010)*Aaron/all,
> 
> I support drilling holes and extracting natural recourses. I will do my best to be there, however I don't know where or what I will be doing in the next 10 minutes.
> 
> ...






THANKS JIM !!!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

santarosafisherman,

first of all, since this was your first post, I would like to know who you are....while I support oil rigs off the coast of FL, I would like them out of visual range. I've spent alot of yrs fishing the rigs off AL, MS and LA and would like to see them off the FL coast but before I go randomly supporting a brand newanonymous screen name on a forum....I want to know more.......the reason I say this is because after doing an IP search, it comes back to other members of the forum........


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

ok, before everyone gets in an uproar about this one, I've spoken with the individual and will be deleting one of the profiles when I get home from work this evening and leaving the <U>santarosafisherman</U> profile......situation explained and appears to be on the up and up to me......


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

If there's no gasoline , you pretty much don't have to worry about tourists .


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I am AGAINST it 

there is no benifit for us haveing an eye sore off our beaches. So maybe it would give you a few more places to fish. If you want to fish rigs take a short trip over to Alabama. 



Guess who is one of the biggest protestors. 

The military. They are going to expand their operations here. That is definate revenue. But they have made it clear that if oil rigs are allowed off the beaches they will not be expanding their operations and will likely pull a lot of what they already have in place. That would be a huge economic loss. The military is a reason Pensacola is what it is. 



People visit here for the beautiful beaches. You will end that real fast by putting ugly oil platforms out there. 



How do you see it as a benifit to Pensacola ? Do you think they will start giving you free gas? Are they going to give all of us jobs? Oh wait. You will now have another place to fish. Do you realize how many reefs there are in the gulf? Fish those. Everytime I go fishing I find more numbers. I have close to 1000. All you have to do is look for them. 



Also Louisiana did not become a large supplier of sea food because they put oil rigs out in their waters. That is a dumb statement. I think maybe it has something to do with the delta flowing in there maybe? 



Don't think you will come on here and promise everyone that oil rigs are going to produce more fish and they will all get in line with you to ruin our beaches. Even if it did produce more fish, we can't keep them anyway.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm not sure where you got your info about the military sniper, I am a retired Navy controller and DOD civilian Air Traffic Controller here at NAS Pensacola and we own the offshore airspace from Mobile to FWB out to about 110 miles offshore and that's news to me.....I've been in this job since '94 and never heard that stance on behalf of the military.....matter of fact because we have all the way over to Mobile, there are quite a lot of offshore rigs already in our area of responsability......it's all a Warning Area (W-155) and they exist offshore, ran by military and are all along the gulf coast everywhere from South FL to South TX.....

like I said before, I'm for the offshore rigs but really offshore....like 50 miles plus, I don't want to see one from our beautiful beaches.....in fact I would hate it if our beaches were scattered with them like it is off Dauphin Island.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I say make them 30 miles out so us little guys can reach a few also. it would have to be pretty darn tall to see from the beach at 30 miles out.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The Air Force has let it be known that offshore drillng will adversely affect their operations in the area - primarily weapons testing and live fire exercises that are supposedly moving into the area. They've used the same reasoning to oppose the creation of new large scale artificial reef areas to our east.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I look at thissituation a little differently. Although there are many for "NO DRILLING" we (as anation) are all in this together. We need to use and shareour own resources when they can be used vs sending money overseas. Different states have different resources that are shared throughout the U.S, and the world. How would it of beenif Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi, and Alabama to say we don'twant the cotton fields soyou can'tclear land for fields, we don't want wells so no drilling for oil,or Alabama (especially this area)we don't wantmining of limestone (used in making sheet rock among other building products) so you can't dig. Alabama/Kentucky ..no we're not going to let the mining companies dig holes and mine coal..freeze your ass of Yankees and Floridians when the temperature drops to 50 degrees:doh. Florida has oil among other resources, if you (Florida)don't want to share those resources (oil in this case), why should other areas let Florida..benefit from theirs? Turn off the gas to Florida and see how fast they drill. I'm sure California falls into this same category. A well today can have tentacles like that of an Octopus that reach out as far as 40 miles from the platform, and not seen from the shoreline.


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

im against it oil rigs in the gulf it will hurt the military training by reducing the areas where they can perform missile tests and what not, also we buy most of our oil from canada and mexico just because we get a little off the gulf is not gonna stop us buying from them.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

sorry but no support from me i like the nice clear water and white beaches, i have no problem catching fish.


----------



## michael c (Dec 28, 2008)

> *brnbser (2/8/2010)*I'm not sure where you got your info about the military sniper, I am a retired Navy controller and DOD civilian Air Traffic Controller here at NAS Pensacola and we own the offshore airspace from Mobile to FWB out to about 110 miles offshore and that's news to me.....I've been in this job since '94 and never heard that stance on behalf of the military.....matter of fact because we have all the way over to Mobile, there are quite a lot of offshore rigs already in our area of responsability......it's all a Warning Area (W-155) and they exist offshore, ran by military and are all along the gulf coast everywhere from South FL to South TX.....
> 
> like I said before, I'm for the offshore rigs but really offshore....like 50 miles plus, I don't want to see one from our beautiful beaches.....in fact I would hate it if our beaches were scattered with them like it is off Dauphin Island.




They opened up this little branch of the armed services a few years ago... Air Force, or something like that. I think they may have snuck a base or two into the Panhandle. They might even do some testing and exercises off of a barrier island or two around here. Maybe they didn't mention that to you? oke

I'm just picking a bit, but as a Fort Walton resident, I'd have to say that I'd rather keep the Air Force and tourists happy than the oil companies. Apparrently I'm one of those hunting, fishing, pro-2A, pro-military hippies that the original poster was referring to :doh


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I do not get the argument that " I like the clear water and white beaches" Rigs dont make the water and beaches dirty. From what I have read and seen they pose a very minimal environmental threat. Louisiana and mississippi have dirty water and muddy beaches because of the river not the rigs. There are alot of oil rigs in the most beatiful water you will ever see once you get offshore. I say DRILL DRILL DRILL


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

> *brnbser (2/8/2010)*I'm not sure where you got your info about the military sniper, I am a retired Navy controller and DOD civilian Air Traffic Controller here at NAS Pensacola and we own the offshore airspace from Mobile to FWB out to about 110 miles offshore and that's news to me.....I've been in this job since '94 and never heard that stance on behalf of the military.....matter of fact because we have all the way over to Mobile, there are quite a lot of offshore rigs already in our area of responsability......it's all a Warning Area (W-155) and they exist offshore, ran by military and are all along the gulf coast everywhere from South FL to South TX.....
> 
> like I said before, I'm for the offshore rigs but really offshore....like 50 miles plus, I don't want to see one from our beautiful beaches.....in fact I would hate it if our beaches were scattered with them like it is off Dauphin Island.




http://www.pnj.com/article/20100114/NEWS01/1140314/Gulf-drilling-a-big-hit-to-Eglin

Here is an article about it. I also have some other information regarding it. We are suppose to get a new squadron here at Eglin but that has been put on hold now because of the potential for conflict with the drilling. With that new squadron there are a lot of jobs. NOt just military but civilian DOD. Not to mention the consumer goods that the new troops here will purchase from our local economy. The military is our key asset here in Pensacola. I think we need to make it as accomidating to them as possible. 

This is just my opinion but I can't see how oil rigs off our beaches is going to do anything but hurt us. I am not apposed to drilling as long as it doesnt impact Pensacola. If we set up these drills just off our beaches, it will.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Freespool (2/8/2010)*I do not get the argument that " I like the clear water and white beaches" Rigs dont make the water and beaches dirty. From what I have read and seen they pose a very minimal environmental threat. Louisiana and mississippi have dirty water and muddy beaches because of the river not the rigs. There are alot of oil rigs in the most beatiful water you will ever see once you get offshore. I say DRILL DRILL DRILL


Go swimming in Galveston, TX


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm sure Florida could use the jobs (over 11% unemployed) The tourist trade isnt getting it. Drill 10 miles offshore. Make Pensacola port a pipe lay yard, thousands of high paying jobs for all of us.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

This is what the Mississippi River does.... Shot taken at the mouth of the SW pass.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

your right sniper, I stand corrrected. Being at NAS since '94, I have a tendancy to think Navy only.......definately pro military myself, I'm retired Navy, wife is former Navy, son is active duty Navy.....and I'm just as much pro anything that's for the good of Pensacola, if I wasn't, I would not have chose to retire and raise my family here......

I don't like the AF's take on the matter, there is even a new AF squadron here on NAS that has attempted to use it's muscle to change the way things are done on a Navy base.....not!

the Gulf Coast offshore airspace is "operated" by several different branches of the military....

to the west of Mobile, NAS' airspace, everything is operated by the Air Nat'l Guard, it's full of rigs and they use the airspace nonstop without affect

to the east of our airspace is controller by USAF and has not rigs.....they have none in their airspace and I don't think the know what kind of impact it will have so the easiest thing to do is oppose it.......

what I can say is the Navy own's "firing areas and testing areas" and USN, Coast Guardand USAF all use it without incident along with air to air training......we have rigs in our airspace and the AF uses our airspace (even with it's rigs) without incident.......the airspace I control in goes all the way to just west of Hurlbut Field......it's amazing how theycan request to use our airspace and operating in it even w/ its rigs but when talk is made of putting it in their airspace.......they can't possibly continue.......


----------



## Rooster21 (Oct 27, 2009)

Keep the oil rigs out of sight from Florida Beaches. Then I have no problem. I do NOTwant tar balls washing up, as in Texas or Alabama. Those people take WD-40 to the beach along with the suntan lotion to spray their feet when leaving the beach.


----------



## Josey Wales (Oct 19, 2007)

When was the last time you went to Louisiana to spend the weekend on the beach?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Josey Wales (2/8/2010)*When was the last time you went to Louisiana to spend the weekend on the beach?


That has nothing to do with the rigs.Its a delta from the Mississippi river and would look that way regardless. THey have a naturely silty/muddy sediment down there and we have a sandy one


----------



## Rooster21 (Oct 27, 2009)

> *Josey Wales (2/8/2010)*When was the last time you went to Louisiana to spend the weekend on the beach?


The only Beaches Louisana has is accessed by boat only, as they are south of the marsh, which is now open water. As the Mississippi River has beenharnessed and all the water flows into the Gulf instead of through the marsh. Now that is whole differant subject.

Which includesthe pipe lines dug through the 70's and 80's allowed for salt water intrusion into brackish water, killing the marsh and washing it away. The oil companies did dig those.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

i say drill. keep them far enough off shore we cant see them. which seems a popular view.

now here is something that is not so popular. im am tired of being blackmailed by the military. "if you dont do what we say, we will pull out of your community". ever since brac its been this way. pensacola needs to have other means besides the military. i think offshore drilling would be a good start.

offshore drilling is also good for the country. we have plenty of domestic resources. we need to quit giving all our money to the very people who want to destroy us. when gas prices went to $4.00 a gallon a lot of folks were singing a different tune. dont think they wont go right back up and maybe even higher the next time.

some folks need to lose the nimby tude.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Nextstep-

I don't see how setting up drilling rigs off our shores is going to benifit our community. 

I for one love having the military here. There are very few places you can be out fishing in your boat and watch jets fly by at the same time. Let alone the Blue Angels. 

I would hate to see Pensacola turned into another LA. Oil pipelines everywhere, refinerys. I just think it would take away from what Pensacola is. 

The $4.00 a gallon oil prices was just greed from the same oil companies that are wanting to drill here. The price of fuel isn't going to go down if they drill here.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *nextstep (2/8/2010)*i say drill. keep them far enough off shore we cant see them. which seems a popular view.
> 
> now here is something that is not so popular. im am tired of being blackmailed by the military. "if you dont do what we say, we will pull out of your community". ever since brac its been this way. pensacola needs to have other means besides the military. i think offshore drilling would be a good start.
> 
> ...


+1 Well put!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

<H1>Wordless Wednesday: The Benefits of Offshore Drilling </H1><DIV class=date>Wednesday June 18, 2008</DIV><DIV class=entry><DIV class=bltxt>







</DIV><DIV class=bltxt></DIV></DIV>


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">This is a highly controversial issue. Always has been and always will be........<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Do nothing and stay the way we are right now (maybe a little better, or worse) Or, better yet, try and do something. We in the NWFL area are a ?service? oriented area. If there is no one to service, then what? I guess we all ?service? each other till we are all broke.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Just look at the business that have already closed, look at the number of businesses that are operating on ?reduced hours? Look at the people that want a job to eat etc.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Bottom line from where I am sitting, we don?t have much to offer tourists, okay a little white sand and limited parking?.. Same to the East of us. To the West (<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Mobile</st1lace></st1:City> and further out west) Cruise ships, working shipyards, stores with the lights on, blah, blah, blah<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Hummm, what are we missing?<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">The ole, ?NOT IN MY BACKYARD? thought process, will do nothing but bring more of the same old stuff. Everyone complaining about where is the money going to come from? Higher Taxes, cost hikes, to keep up with someone else. In hopes we can get some vacationers here to rent a hotel room?<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">I am a BIG fan of the Military as well I am retired Navy, but the military alone can not support local government. We need to have an industry in this area (<st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Escambia</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">County</st1laceType></st1lace>) that makes something. Get out of ?some? of the service industry, and mix in a little of the manufacturing industry. Diversify our selves, or we all know what will happen. High(er) unemployment, more crime, living in squalor??<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">If you ?limit yourself? you are ?limiting the community you are supporting and living in?<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">I agree about keeping them ?offshore? but you wait, there will be sooner or later, rigs off the <st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Florida</st1lace></st1:State> coasts. They may not be ours, but they will be there none the less. Then what?<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">I am tired of being ?face down in a pillow? and trying to figure out what happened when I get up.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">DRILL BABY, DRILL, but do it in a "SMART" WAY"


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Im pretty passionate about this subject. Not because my father and brother are in the business, but because I have been diving under production platforms and fishing them since 1985. Spiney oysters, lobsters, manta rays, cobia, trigger, snapper, grouper, all populate these platforms. We begin to see the Petronious at about 12-14 miles. Its is as tall as any of the platforms. 

Sniper, it seems you have been and some others have been spoon fed some bad info. Tar balls occur naturally when they seep out of the seafloor. It just means there is an oil deposit close to the seafloor. There was a study done last year by one of the Florida Universities that said that the danger of an oil spill is much more likely to occurfrom incoming and outgoing tankers coming in and out of Florida ports. Are we moving tward stopping themas well? 

As for swimming in Galveston, I have... the water is brown like it is over in Biloxi. I did'nt see any oil slick. The GOM is more polluted from the trash thrown off shrimp boats than anything from a platform. 

The Port of Fourchon, LA probably employs 2000 shore based employees. The boat crews probably make up at least that many. I have worked on oilfield and tugs since 1992. It would be nice to drive to work in Pensacola rather than a 4 hour drive west.. Thats being selfish, but the $$$ flowing out of our economy (980 + Million) or roughly 1 babababillion dollars A DAY going to nations that hate America. 

I say we grow up and look closely at who is behind these efforts to stop drilling ANYWHERE in the US. Who does that benefit most? If you answered OPEC, come get your cigar. 

Lets make the line at 12 miles. All anyone from the beach might see is a speck on the horizon. At night, they may see lights.. but thats about all. 

Many years ago, a big triggerfish bit me on the thigh, I was bleeding badly and although I had bandages, my antiseptic bottle was empty. A PHI helicopter pilot passed me some Iodine and alchol to rinse the wound. These platforms are mostly manned and that can be a great thing for a boater that may be in trouble.Hope this didnt run too long. Just 2 informed cents. 

Capt Jim www.aquaventurecharters.com


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

To begin with. The structures you see offthe beachin Alabama are platforms that support the well heads and pipe lines not oli rigs. They are what's left when the actual oil rig is finished drilling the well. The big push in drilling is deep water, using sunmerable rigs or floating rigs. Not much chance of seeing them from the beach. I drilled eight or ten wells off of Mobile and Gulf Shores. in each case the rig was 100% zero discharge. Meaning nothing went into the gulf, not even the rain water that drained from the deck. It was all sent to barges moored to the rig. We were told that if we were fishing we couldn't even pour the gulf water we were using to keep our live bait in, back into the gulf. The Alabama environmental division didn't play around. We were driving pipe one time and the disel hammer was spitting drops of either oil or unburned diesel from the exhaust into the gulf. We had to shut down andenclose that section of the hammer with plywood andExon was fined several thousand dollars. It's not the same operation the enviromentalistwant you to believe, withoil blowing up through the derrick every time they hit a pay zone. Most times the majority of the people on the rig won't even know oil was found. In deep water drilling when the well is completed and put on line nothing is at the surface. It's all sub sea. It's not very realistic to say "yeah, let them drill so we can have another spot to fish", but itwould definately help the fuel shortageand possibly keep the gas price from going through the roof


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

> *Burnt Drag (2/8/2010)* Im pretty passionate about this subject. Not because my father and brother are in the business, but because I have been diving under production platforms and fishing them since 1985. Spiney oysters, lobsters, manta rays, cobia, trigger, snapper, grouper, all populate these platforms. We begin to see the Petronious at about 12-14 miles. Its is as tall as any of the platforms.
> 
> Sniper, it seems you have been and some others have been spoon fed some bad info. Tar balls occur naturally when they seep out of the seafloor. It just means there is an oil deposit close to the seafloor. There was a study done last year by one of the Florida Universities that said that the danger of an oil spill is much more likely to occurfrom incoming and outgoing tankers coming in and out of Florida ports. Are we moving tward stopping themas well?
> 
> ...


+1. DRILL!!!! It makes ABSOLUTLEY no sense not to if there are oil/natural gas deposits!!!! It helps the local economy, ENHANCES fish populations, and could lessen our dependance on foreign countries. I would much rather have offshore rigs than seeing a multi million dollar jet flying around for fun sucking up 10,00gl of fuel per hour thatWE pay for!!These rigs have practically zero negative effects and hundreds of positive effects. I don't understand why any AMERICAN would be against them(except they might be ugly:banghead Pensacola, from what I understand, was founded as and will always be a port city. The traffic,wrecks, garbage, pollution etcfrom all these ships has had aFAR more detrimental effect on the local ecology than thousands of rigs couldever do.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Bubba! Epic post so laden with truth that I must raise my glass to you. Finally, another oil/gas person that "gets it". The people against drilling are 2 layers... maybe 4 deep. Just follow the money that funds them. All they have to do is make some fatalist claim. The beaches will be ruined if they drill for ANYTHING>They all claim to know this and know that... but in the end, they have an agenda. That would be.. Stop Drilling for US oil/gas.What a transparent agenda. Remember that silly "no drill no spill". How about ... NO FUEL NO FISH!!!!:usaflag


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just a couple of observations. I guess I have a slanted view. Natural Gas and the industry feeds my family. It's the same thing over and over..."I want gas for my car, I want gas for my stove, I want gas for my boat, I want my TV, fridge, Stereo, lights, a/c, etc, etc..., just, don't ask for my home state to chip in for that source of fuel"......

1. Most of the drilling is gonna be gas wells off of Florida, some oil for sure in the form of condensate, but, mostly gas...

2. Two Florida Power and Light plants are being built right now. Both will be powered by natural gas. (Not coal or nuke)

3. You don't have to import natural gas.

4. Natural gas is one of the "cleaner" fuels.

As for seeing the rigs offshore?? What you see is this...










What you don't see is this....










Do a little research and make an informed decision, don't go with the hype.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Give me a Job. Give me security. Give me a chance to survive. I think a person shouldbe more worried about the scenery around town that they look at everydayand all the abandoned structures and homes falling apart from the lack of jobs then something you will have to get in a boat to go see if its still there. I say Drill Away and lets get this community back on its feet and bring in some jobs.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

One spill is all its going to take to ruin our pristine white sandy beaches. Without them there goes our tourism. Without that there goes our jobs. Without that there goes our economy , with the exception of the military and how long will it be before they leave after something like that. Write your officials and tell them you DO NOT WANT DRILLING IN THE GULF !


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Big B (2/8/2010)*One spill is all its going to take to ruin our pristine white sandy beaches. Without them there goes our tourism. Without that there goes our jobs. Without that there goes our economy , with the exception of the military and how long will it be before they leave after something like that. Write your officials and tell them you DO NOT WANT DRILLING IN THE GULF !


I'm not trying to stir things up, I just want to understand what you mean by "SPILL". A tanker?? They cross the shipping lanes everyday. Right around theSteps area. A tanker from the production platform? They don't use tankers, they use pipelines. The well blowing up? That is what ESD systems are for, to shut them in in emergencies. As Bubba stated, rigs today are to be "zero discharge". There is a pipeline running from Coden Alabama to Tampa. Between the Spur and Destin. Ya'll know that? Moves about a billion cubic feet a day of natural gas. This is not yours or my Grandparents drilling and production. There are litearlly mountains of rules and regulations for the industry to answer to. Like I said, make an informed decision. Not a kneejerk one........


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

My understanding is also that Natural Gas being pumped is not clean as most people seem to think . Anyone with experience care to elaborate ?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Big B (2/8/2010)*One spill is all its going to take to ruin our pristine white sandy beaches. Without them there goes our tourism. Without that there goes our jobs. Without that there goes our economy , with the exception of the military and how long will it be before they leave after something like that. Write your officials and tell them you DO NOT WANT DRILLING IN THE GULF !


Look upthe chances of a spill occuring from a well. It is much more likely from the tankers which are already here


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Out of site from land... HUGE penalties for waste on the beaches (I don't care if it's caused by a Cat V hurricane)

GO FOR IT!!!

Jim


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Roughly each cubic foot of natural gas contains

1% Propane

.2% Butane

.2% Isobutane

.1% Pentane

.1% Isopentane

.025% Neo-pentane

3.5% Ethane

2% CO2

1.5% Nitrogen

.5% Hexanes+ (Octane, nonanes, etc...)

Balance (Over 92%) is Methane

Figure just off the top of my head. A very generic makeup though. Natural Gas is not poisonous, it is an asphixation hazard in an enclosed area, it is highly flamable. So, yes, it can be dangerous. However, it does burn cleaner than coal, oil, or even wood...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Big B (2/8/2010)*My understanding is also that Natural Gas being pumped is not clean as most people seem to think . Anyone with experience care to elaborate ?


Would you like a guided tour?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Freespool (2/8/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Big B (2/8/2010)*One spill is all its going to take to ruin our pristine white sandy beaches. Without them there goes our tourism. Without that there goes our jobs. Without that there goes our economy , with the exception of the military and how long will it be before they leave after something like that. Write your officials and tell them you DO NOT WANT DRILLING IN THE GULF !
> ...


Very true....


----------



## santarosafisherman (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the support guys !! I hope some of you come down to the courtyard across the street from Bud and Allys bar on 30A on Sunday morning !!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (2/8/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Big B (2/8/2010)*My understanding is also that Natural Gas being pumped is not clean as most people seem to think . Anyone with experience care to elaborate ?
> ...


Wade,

I would LOVE a guided tour... I love cool technology... make me number 1 on the list!

Jim


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

A few people on here I consider very intellegent have made some strong points. I have even done some more research on my own and found that the military may be softening on their stand as well. I would be willing to consider it if it stays out of sight.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

> *jim t (2/8/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Downtime2 (2/8/2010)*
> ...


I couldn't agree more. I find myself mesmerized at the sight of therigs and wondering how they work most of the time when I am out there.They are an amazing feat ofAMERICAN engineering!Put me down for #2


----------



## cmw (Oct 28, 2007)

I moved here from Texas and we love oil. In the early 70' there were tar balls on the beaches from the oil rigs. But that was 40 years ago and the Texas beaches have not had tar balls in 30 years. The fishing is great and those with boats love the rigs as they act like small reafs and hold fish. When Katrina came through she took out a lot of rigs. I read where the total oil spillage was equal to a 55 gal drum being pored out. Considering that oil seeps out of the floor of the Gulf on its own that amount of spillage was no big deal.

Keep in mind that the folks protesting against drilling are the same folks who believe in global warming. If you are really paying attention you know that that theory is falling apart as the data was filled with lies.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm with the drill but keep it out of sight crowd. It's hypocritical to complain about high gas prices and then say don't drill in my backyard.As far as the Air Force, I would think the Gulf is big enough for both. Couldn't the drilling be confined to arelatively small area that the AF could avoid? Also, I wonder howa fewrigs keep the AF from flying around over the Gulf? We need to drill in ANWR too. Most of it is a wasteland with nothing but a few caribou.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

The problem with the job issue is that when a rig moves into the area it will already be staffed. Most "hands" as they're called travel from location to location with the rig. I'f it's a deep water rig they may drill off the coast of Florida but fly from Mississippi, Alabama or Louisiana. What jobs that may be created could be from the supply boats and support base but then again it depends where, off the coast of Florida they drill


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Standing in line in the form of a protest gets the media's attention, the condo owners love you, but the best way to be heard, is attend meetings, write letters to the those you may or may not voted for. We can have a balance of Tourism, Military, and Industry. Keep in mind, if you want good jobs you have to have something producing something to create the job. Condo's have done very little for the economy, unless you are a green card person or a owner. Have you noticed our economy has been a little down over the last few years? In Northwest Florida we need good jobs. By the way, if you want to measure $ for $ on the tourist industry per mile, measure it against Alabama, and I believe I can see gas wells from the beach. Write today, let yourideas pro or con be heard. Just my opinion.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Bubba (2/9/2010)*The problem with the job issue is that when a rig moves into the area it will already be staffed. Most "hands" as they're called travel from location to location with the rig. I'f it's a deep water rig they may drill off the coast of Florida but fly from Mississippi, Alabama or Louisiana. What jobs that may be created could be from the supply boats and support base but then again it depends where, off the coast of Florida they drill


If they open up Drilling in Florida I can assure you they don't have that many rigs and crews already hired doing nothing just waiting to go somewhere and drill. Jobs will be created all around, it's another industry that can help our economy on top along withthe Military and Tourism. I'd much rather a community had 3 Industries to fall back on than just two, common sense in my mind. Just keep them far enough offshore so they're not an eye sore to the beach goers and mostimportantly to the people who live here. I don't mind hopping in a boat and going 5 -10 miles offshore and seeing them but I don't want to see them everytime I look out over the beautiful white beaches we have.


----------



## santarosafisherman (Feb 7, 2010)

<DIV style="FONT-SIZE: 18px; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; TEXT-ALIGN: left">bump...</DIV>


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

Not meaning to disagree for the sake of argument but I worked in the oil field for 27 years. trust me there are plenty of rigs available with crews. Most rigs go directly from one location to another.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

http://www.freedomworks.org/publications/offshore-drilling-in-the-gulf-of-mexico


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok, for those that are using the "pristine sandy beach" argument. Have you looked off of the sides of the road you drive to get to the beach? Our beaches are FULL of oil in the form of asphalt broken up and spread all over from the hurricanes. So, that argument seems a little silly to me. Then there is the rig in sight argument...really? I could see that if you owned a condo or house on the beach, but other than that it's not like you are really going to see it on a constant basis anyway. 



I think both sides are telling little fibs to make it seem better or worse based upon their stance. Facts are not all oil spills occur because of tankers and drilling will not ruin the beaches. Both sides are trying to sell this thing.


----------



## captlarry (Dec 12, 2007)

santarosafisherman is a friend and he's not gonna be alone. I'm going to the woods early, then heading overthere to stand on the "LETS DRILL!" side of the street. 

Below is a link to a website that has some anti-drilling crap. Scroll down and read the posts by "useurhead" (he's a good looking, intelligent, informed, #1 rated professional captain) [yes, it's me!], in the comments section and notice that there is no acknowledgemt to my rebutals (because there isn't anything they can say to prove otherwise). It's all about "feel good" and nothing about science, unless it's lies, twisted, partial truth, etc.,to protect "mother nature". 

It's like the gun controll advocates yelling for gun controll. We already have a lot of guncontroll and theoil industry isalready lookingout for the enviornment. 

Check it out..... http://blogs.creativeloafing.com/dailyloaf/2009/12/14/love-tourists-not-drilling-stop-near-shore-drilling-on-floridas-coast/

See Ya'll there!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I am all for drilling for oil and natural gas in the Gulf of Mexico. America needs these resources and if we drill for them here it is cheaper than buying from overseas nations most of which call for the destruction of our country. I really don't see much of an ecological problem because the technology employed will be the latest and the greatest. Rigs will become oasis' of life in basically empty marine ecosystems where they are placed. As for the military, if they can accurately put a missile through a window from hundreds of miles away, I doubt that some oil and gas rigs in the Gulf of Mexico would pose a problem for training and testing exercises.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Why risk the ecosystem we have to save a few pennies? How much of this oil and money are we really going to be able tosee? Not worth the risk


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Dylan (2/9/2010)*Why risk the ecosystem we have to save a few pennies? How much of this oil and money are we really going to be able tosee? Not worth the risk


What risk?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *69Viking (2/9/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Dylan (2/9/2010)*Why risk the ecosystem we have to save a few pennies? How much of this oil and money are we really going to be able tosee? Not worth the risk
> ...


There is always a risk like the Exxon Valdez. It doesn't have to be a drunk Captain and his ship running aground and spilling millions of gallons of oil ashore.

It can be a mistake on an oil platform that leaks thousands of gallons into the gulf with a south wind and a northerly current. (Oil floats)

But I'm willing to take that risk... provided they are beyond sight from shore and there's a HUGE penalty for "tar balls" on the beach.

I was on South Padre Island, Texasin the early 80's... tar balls were EVERYWHERE!!! About the size of a big roach (the insect),...I assume it's no longer a problem there.

Jim


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *jim t (2/9/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *69Viking (2/9/2010)*
> ...


1. No Exxon Valdez's operate here. Smaller, yes.

2. Ivan and Katrina both failed to release the oil disaster that was predicted. Much less normal operations. there are safety measures in place that mitigate blow outs for the most part. I know anything can happer, but, odds are....

3.. Rigs and platforms are well within 100 miles of Florida, much closer in fact. Look at Orange beach and all that nasty white sand on thier beaches....

4. There are literally millions of cubic feet of gas coming in from offshore and into Florida now. Already. And much more to follow. That is a fact.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Dylan (2/9/2010)*Why risk the ecosystem we have to save a few pennies? How much of this oil and money are we really going to be able tosee? Not worth the risk


Try doing a little research before a rediculous remark such as that. Make an informed statement, not just noise. What do you base this remark on?


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

> *Pass Time (2/8/2010)*Sorry Bud. I support pristine gulf water, pristine white beaches, pristine clear bays and bayous.Ihave absolutely no problem catching fish at will! Oil industry does not mix with a tourist based economy. Although rigs would be beneficial to the fishermen it has the potential to damage the number one income producing industry...tourism.


 Uh your definition of Pristine Is very clouded.I havent seen Pristine bays around here since Tourizm was an Issue. I feel the water Quality will not be affected by offshore drilling. Since all our sewage ends up in the bays & rivers anyway. The more the tourist come, the more the Bays suffer. When I was a kid in the late 60's , There was Scallops, horeshoe crabs, Etc. Now that Tourizm Is the excuse not to have it & our up to date Epa is on the Scene, Its worse than its Ever been. So I say Bring It on! cant get any worse than its gotten lately. There was no Staff Infection growing up as a kid & now, a common problem. Screw the tourizm bizz! Our as you say our"Pristine" waters cant afford any more people! Septic tanks were ok then & now The Ecua Pollutes our waters daily,"Leaglely" of course. The bays, rivers & the Gulf of mexico is to me today worse than its ever been in history. Another thing, Beach Renourishment also is a killer of marine life, & human life as well. What a waste of Taxdollars to replenish beaches for tourist & beach bussiness owners when we all pay for it. You cant stop Mother Nature. Deal with it! You cant stop a volcano, Why try to stop what the earth is doing naturally for millions of years? Hey I got an Idea, Dont build on the gulf of mexico shoreline & expect everybody to bail you out when it goes under.:doh


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

There was a comment about "military concerns" and oil platforms. There is certainly a concern about things like missile tests... 

The Air Force can simply move further out to sea, and use "data-link" through airborne assets (E-2, E-3 aircraft)to provide data to shore based units. Tankers can easily increase range of fighters. There's REAL training to be had by longer range missions.

You guys understand of course that UAV's "unmanned aerial vehicles" in Iraq are "piloted" from places like Tampa, FL, right?

More money? Sure... is it doable... oh yeah.

Jim


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *Tuna Man (2/8/2010)*I look at thissituation a little differently. Although there are many for "NO DRILLING" we (as anation) are all in this together. We need to use and shareour own resources when they can be used vs sending money overseas. Different states have different resources that are shared throughout the U.S, and the world. How would it of beenif Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi, and Alabama to say we don'twant the wells so no drilling for oil.Florida has oil among other resources, if you (Florida)don't want to share those resources (oil in this case), why should other areas let Florida..benefit from theirs? Turn off the gas to Florida and see how fast they drill. I'm sure California falls into this same category.


+1 With Ron here, AND can the same FLORIDIAN LAWMAKERS who can say "No" to offshore drilling, (IN FEDERAL WATERS, +9miles) say no to the ridiculous FEDERAL Red Snapper rules???? WTF!!!

Warning, please ask for clarification as needed because Run Dover may, or may notbe, TUI!!!!! :letsdrink


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Downtime2 (2/9/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Dylan (2/9/2010)*Why risk the ecosystem we have to save a few pennies? How much of this oil and money are we really going to be able tosee? Not worth the risk
> ...


Ridiculous? You just said yourself that anything could happen..Whats ridiculous about that? Jim just mentioned tar balls


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Dylan, You as we need oil rigs offshore for our economy, &Fishing. Screw tourizm. Tar balls are nothing compared to pollutants dumped into our bays & rivers every day by our leagle epa& ecua. What a raquet! We need no more land developed & poeple moving in. Our waterways cant take anymore. I love to wait in line at the beach for Tourist to get thier F'ing asses out of the way. Its like thier at Disney world.:banghead


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

Why would anyone think the gas would be cheaper? Oil is pumped everyday in the US, including Alaska, and I've never seen any station selling American pumped gas cheaper that that from the Middle East. Some of you actually think gas would go down?Talk about dumb asses, no wonder the politiciansget away withwhat they do.


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

> *frydaddy (2/9/2010)*Why would anyone think the gas would be cheaper? Oil is pumped everyday in the US, including Alaska, and I've never seen any station selling American pumped gas cheaper that that from the Middle East. Some of you actually think gas would go down?Talk about dumb asses, no wonder the politiciansget away withwhat they do.


 Would you rather pay Chavez for it or us for it? Atleast we "Americans" would be working!


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

> *Dylan (2/9/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Downtime2 (2/9/2010)*
> ...


It is ridiculous. There is NO risk. Even the Exxon Valdez accident that the wackos blew all out of proportion left no measurable affect or trace. 3 years after the accident no traces could be found. Permanent ecosystem damage exists only in AL Gores dreams and movies.

Anybody that uses the pristine beaches argument is just ignorant or deliberately trying to mislead people.


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

This is an informative thread....Thanks guys. It reminds me of the old forum.



Drill


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

it is so funny when people care about tourism,its such a high paying gig,lol.tourism doesnt provide real jobs.why do you think thepanhandle sucks so bad,no real jobs on a large scale.i say drill that bitch and screw the beach cuz coming soon if you dont have waterfront you aint gonna get to the waterfront so drill away.if anyone has been to boca raton,its 30 bucks to valet to walk to the beach and thats half a day.drill that sucker and lets get some real money rolloing in.


----------



## santarosafisherman (Feb 7, 2010)

I think its funny that all these hands across the sand people will be drivng their suvs to go hold hands and not to mention (in the summer)probably cover themselves in suntan "lotion" chemicals then go get directly into the water ? I bet Tom Thumb sells a million gallons a year !A clean and pretty white sandybeach does not mean it is a healthy and pristine beach !!!!As far as keeping the beaches pristine .. I do belive that if these folks concentrated more on keeping our more inland waters clean (harbors,bays, rivers, ect) It would benefit the beaches, people and wildlife on a much larger scale ! Drill....

BTW.. thanks to Capt Larry and all the other supporters who have posted here !


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Dylan (2/9/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Downtime2 (2/9/2010)*
> ...


The last few words.....What do you base your remark on...what Jim says? Or maybe you could share what you actually know for a fact. Not just repeating what someone else thinks. What exactly do you see at risk for the ecosystem? My whole point is educate yourself and make an informed statement. Like the tar balls. What do you know about them. Are they from a ship, rig or naturally occuring?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Drill Baby Drill, I would like to get on a list to have a rig put in my back yard.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

> *santarosafisherman (2/10/2010)*I think its funny that all these hands across the sand people will be drivng their suvs to go hold hands and not to mention (in the summer)probably cover themselves in suntan "lotion" chemicals then go get directly into the water ? I bet Tom Thumb sells a million gallons a year !A clean and pretty white sandybeach does not mean it is a healthy and pristine beach !!!!As far as keeping the beaches pristine .. I do belive that if these folks concentrated more on keeping our more inland waters clean (harbors,bays, rivers, ect) It would benefit the beaches, people and wildlife on a much larger scale ! Drill....
> 
> BTW.. thanks to Capt Larry and all the other supporters who have posted here !


your suv comment cracks me up. i drive around town a lot and see these tree hugging, sold out hippy, aged yuppie,baby boomers driving around in their hummers, escalades,... 4wd, with a big ole v8s and being the only person in the vehicle and never have been off the asphalt:doh i guess they could use it to pull their 60ft sundowner and dont forget the greyhound size motorhome,of course they have to have a climate controlled three or four car garage to keep all their gas guzzling toys in, attached to a 3500 sq ft house. god forbid we drill for some oil.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Get ready for the rigs,







I can tell you there has been a civilian contracted survey boat surveying off Pensacola for the last three months. They wont say any more than that NOAA has contracted them. I know it only takes a couple weeks to survey for the pass dredging contracts so who knows!!! Just think if they put two or three rigs right on the beach off Pensacola it might stop the beach erosion and save millions of dollars. The last two renourishments are helping to cover the three barges and filling the pass. I know one spot in the pass that went from 55 feet to 35 feet when we had the storms the last two years. :banghead


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Fact -- China and Cuba are already sucking upoil 60 miles off the Florida Coast. Either we get it or we let them haveit but one way or another -- it's coming out. I vote that we get it. 

http://chinaconfidential.blogspot.com/2006/08/chinese-cuban-oil-rigs-rise-off_02.html


----------



## captlarry (Dec 12, 2007)

> *Dylan (2/9/2010)*Why risk the ecosystem we have to save a few pennies? How much of this oil and money are we really going to be able tosee? Not worth the risk


It occurs to me, I keep hearing the "risk" arguement and those using it don't have any other arguement (there isn't another ligit one) andit's the last staw they have to grasp on to.

If you are going to use the "risk argument"you have to not just blindly yell "what about the risk!" like chicken little. You must weigh the Risk/Reward facts. You're avitar shows you fishing off a bridge or a pier. You better not do that anymore, you risk fallingoff and drowning. Did you drive a car to get there? You needlessly risked killing yourself and others for what? To catch a fish?

Do us (and yourself) a favor.... read the "article" and the coments the link on one ofmy previous posts above WITH AN OPEN MIND.And any of the other informative, rational, truthful, pro-drilling information on here or on other places on the internet. Then have your next post say something besides the standard "We're risking the total (maybeeminant)destruction of the entire Florida coast for NO REWARDS. NO JOBS. NO OIL. NO BENIFITS WHATEVER!"

I think you'll see the "chicken little" arguement is doing no one any good.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Just a few words .. Guys, we seem to be on the same page here. I looked to see who arethe backers of this trendy little movement. One that strikes me funny (haha) and funny (queer), is that the "Progress Florida" group. They are pushing for gays in the miltary as well as heath care reform. You folks know what economic problems have been manifested in the last 11 of 12 months. 

There is something we can do. One of the protests or hand holding fests is going on on Perdido Key. I will be there with signs. Ive also put a call (not yet returned) to Commissioner Wilson Roberts Escambia FL to voice my feelings on using county property for basing an agenda driven protest. I may be barking up the wrong tree, but I don't think Chamber of Commerce employees should be staging political agendas out of county property. The Chamber shares a building with the Esc. S&R/Fire dept. They are also promoting the event on their website. I'm a Chamber MEMEBER and these ass-hats won't return my calls. 

Who will join our side? My family will be there. How about you guys and ladies? I ain't scared. I was scoffed at by the downtown bench sitters at the Tea Party Rally. It feels great!

Jim

If we dont want to see a 10 minute piece on the front page of the PNJ and on the 5 pm 10pm editions of WEAR, we best show up with some signs... JOBS STABILIY ECONOMIC INDEPENDENCE CLEAN ENERGY NATURAL GAS NEW PORT TENANTS DRILL DRILL DRILL !!!!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Those that oppose drilling off of Florida's coast only show everyone how uneducated they are on the subject. Initially before I educated myself on the subject I was one who opposed the drilling no matter if you could see it or not but after researching it I have no problem with drilling for oil if we can keep it out of sight from our beaches. Whenhave you ever heard of an oil leak disaster because of an offshore rig? I never have yetwe've been drilling offshorein other states for decades. Some people are just dense and can't read through the B.S. put out by environmental extremists who have no clue. Anyone educated on the subject of offshore drilling should know that in this day and age drilling poses minimal if any environmental risks and quite honestly is a boostfor the local fish populationsbecause they create a huge cleanartificial reef wherever they are built. I also think somepeople just oppose something to opposesomething and no amount of educating will change their minds.:banghead:doh


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

How tall is an oil rig? 

Here's a tool to figure out lines of sight.

http://www.bestdatasource.com/RAD/horizon_calculator.htm

If a rig is say 200' high and a 6' tallman is standing on the beach, then

Site A = 200

Site B = 6

Then the man will just begin to see the verytop of the oil rig at 19.41 NM (22.34 SM). On a very clear day.

Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Doing a little research the Petronius is not a "floater". It's a "compliant tower" and agruably the worlds tallest scructure!

http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/extreme_machines/1280836.html

It rises toabout 75 m or 246' above the water, 2001' above the seabed.

Interesting picture...










Jim


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

In the words of Michael Crichton, "Some people will do anything to save the Earth ... *except take a science course*. *..."*

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2000/01/000127082228.htm

"To get an estimate of how much oil seeps into the Gulf each year, the researchers took into account the thickness of the oil-only a hundredth of a millimeter, the area of ocean surface covered by slicks, and how long the oil remains on the surface before it's consumed by bacteria or churned up by waves. "The number is twice the Exxon Valdez's spill per year, and that's a conservative estimate," said Mitchell."

That's TWO Exxon Valdez spills, *<U>every year</U>*, for the last few million years - conservatively.

A little secret of the oil industry is that they have been identifying prospects since the 90s by finding slicks on satellite photos. Almost all the oil in the northeasternGoM is light oil or condensate, it does not create tar balls. 

I've been going to Gulf Shores, AL for over 60 years and there are far, far, fewer tar balls now than there were when I was a child. Why? Because of regulations on pumping of bilges, which is where the tar balls come from. Proximity to the port of Mobile is why there are more of them in Alabama.

Not that any of this really matters. In a few years the effect of Peak Oil will start to really stranglethe economy and you can bet your sweettail we will drill then. This "Great Recession" is just a warmup.


----------



## Shwane (Feb 11, 2010)

> The only Beaches Louisana has is accessed by boat only


Not true. Grand Isle, Johnson and Holley beach can all be driven to.



> There are litearlly mountains of rules and regulations for the industry to answer to. Like I said, make an informed decision.


Which if are not followed will result in extremely large fines. Also, jail time for those who broke them.



> there are plenty of rigs available with crews. Most rigs go directly from one location to another.


This is also true, there could actually be in FL waters in 24 hours.


----------



## treble (Aug 31, 2009)

quick question,

any of you guys in favor of drilling ever been to galveston. it looks like hell. if creating jobs is the argument in favor of drilling consider this.none of the oil companies that would put in these rigs are based in FL, so no jobs there.the contractedservice operations for these rigs would likely come from AL and LA, they allready have the infastructure and experience. so far as people to actually work the rigs, those people will most likely be helicoptered in from LA. 

so in sum, you ruin your beaches, making tourists move to other beaches, which affects industires that actually employ locals. in exchange for this you get to line the pockets of texans and louisisanas while they extract FL resources.

have fun at your protest.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

> *treble (2/10/2010)*
> 
> so in sum, you ruin your beaches, making tourists move to other beaches, which affects industries that actually employ locals. in exchange for this you get to line the pockets of texans and louisianans while they extract FL resources.




They also wish to ignore the fact that the air force will be further pressured into moving all weapons testing out west. The JSF is already making that difficult, although barely workable. 



So you also lose all those engineers and scientists that actually buy expensive houses, boats, cars, etc, for an industry that will operate offshore with imported workers. 



You guys can't see the forest for the trees, just like when they thought eliminating the NADEP to make room for an enlisted training command would some how be an economic benefit. There was only a short burst of construction and then all those good paying jobs were replaced with a few middle income enlisted instructors and recruits that don't have a pot to piss in.


----------



## captlarry (Dec 12, 2007)

This Galveston beach? http://photos.igougo.com/images/p202574-Queensland-Mooloolaba_Beach.jpg

Or this one? http://www.sideshowworld.com/TY-ConPT3-5.jpg

Or any on this page of pics of people having fun on galveston beaches? http://images.google.com/images?q=galveston+beaches+pics&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-US&oe=utf8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=AX5zS9LXNc-hnQfRrdSfCw&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBIQsAQwAA

Looks like hell why? Because the sand isn't white?HERE WEGO AGAIN, proclaiming it will mean the total distruction of the beaches and tourist industries. TOTAL BS.

And the tourists aren't always the gangbuster industry here. After hurricanes, fishery closures, winter time, etc. you starve hoping someday the tourists will come back. 

And only people will be ferried to the rigs on helicopters. everything else (and some people) will still go by boat.

Also, when you're in a jet flying out to practice air to air, it only means another couple of minutes of flight time to get beyond the rigs. Yeah, they might have to tow a surface target a little farther out but that's not a high frequency mission here, anyway. 

So you go stand on the other side of the street with all the environazis and PETA members, and when the oil rigs get here, don't let me hear about you fishing around them! oke

Think about this, also. Our demand WILL continue to grow. So what do we do? Ignore it? Buy it from other countries forever? Can't drill in Alaska, the reindeer will all be killed and the ice cap will melt. Can't do it here, the tourists will hear about it and not like us. So what should we do?


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

> *jim t (2/9/2010)*There was a comment about "military concerns" and oil platforms. There is certainly a concern about things like missile tests...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How much of the DOD budget do you think is being used for test range infrastructure improvement. zip. How do you think these wars have been funded? By cutting back everywhere else possible, including infrastructure improvement.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *reeltime (2/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *treble (2/10/2010)*
> ...


Not sure what the point is here... there are thousands more student as NAS P'cola and hundreds more instructors before the Navy moved the "A" schools here.

250 Engineers at $75000 to 120,000per year,... or 6000 "rolling"students at $20,000 per yearand 300 instructors at $45,000 per year.

Hmmm...

Jim


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

> *jim t (2/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *reeltime (2/10/2010)*
> ...




The engineers and scientists I spoke of are Eglin, and there are alot more than 250 of them.



As for you NAS computations, consider that NADEP employed 3500 employees with an average income of $55000. Also consider that those "rolling" students aren't buying houses. 



wow, you got screwed and didn't even know it. Quit missin' the forest 'cause you starin' at da trees.


----------



## captlarry (Dec 12, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblFullMessage>*This Galveston beach? **[url]http://photos.igougo.com/images/p202574-Queensland-Mooloolaba_Beach.jpg*[/url] 

*Or this one? **[url]http://www.sideshowworld.com/TY-ConPT3-5.jpg*[/url]

*Or any on this page of pics of people having fun on galveston beaches? **[url]http://images.google.com/images?q=galveston+beaches+pics&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-US&oe=utf8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=AX5zS9LXNc-hnQfRrdSfCw&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBIQsAQwAA*[/url]

*Looks like hell why? Because the sand isn't white?HERE WEGO AGAIN, proclaiming it will mean the total distruction of the beaches and tourist industries. TOTAL BS.*

*And the tourists aren't always the gangbuster industry here. After hurricanes, fishery closures, winter time, etc. you starve hoping someday the tourists will come back. *

*And only people will be ferried to the rigs on helicopters. everything else (and some people) will still go by boat. *

*Also, when you're in a jet flying out to practice air to air, it only means another couple of minutes of flight time to get beyond the rigs. Yeah, they might have to tow a surface target a little farther out but that's not a high frequency mission here, anyway. *

*So you go stand on the other side of the street with all the environazis and PETA members, and when the oil rigs get here, don't let me hear about you fishing around them!







*

*Think about this, also. Our demand WILL continue to grow. So what do we do? Ignore it? Buy it from other countries forever? Can't drill in Alaska, the reindeer will all be killed and the ice cap will melt. Can't do it here, the tourists will hear about it and not like us. So what should we do?** 
*


----------



## captlarry (Dec 12, 2007)

Speaking of hurricanes. the quickest recovery from the worst hit place was Venice where the Oil business pumped money in while rebuilding and everyone everywhere else was waiting for a handout. So even if we don't get jillions of jobs, in case of another one, It would be nice to have SOME money coming in while the tourists take a two year vacation to somewhere else.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey TREBLE... How much time do you spend out there in the Gulf... How many f-in oil spills has your propaganda leftist ass seen out there... people like you want the public to think that production of oil or gas anywhere is not a good idea. You crank up a car every day and you get on airplanes going to wherever your heart desires. You just dont want your fuel coming from friendly sources. Your kind of oil supports terrorist bombers. Oil exploration companies are so well regulated that spills are not cost effective. This means that fines are so high, that companies that produce oil and gas abide by the rules because it is too expensive not too. There is some more truth to my post... foreign oil exploration outside US waters do not have the same rules and restrictions on oil pollution containment and prevention that US production interest do. So what are the true agendas of those that oppose US explorations and production of OUR energy? We have 10%+ not employed... can these protesters provide jobs? Or.. is their job to PROTEST????


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *reeltime (2/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *jim t (2/10/2010)*
> ...


I'd like to see your source for that info... when NASP NADEP closed it was only doing work on the H-53. What, maybe 60 aircraft in the fleet?

3500 employees for about60 airplanes seems a bit high. 

Heck, 4 hangers and a few block office buildings seems a little small even if NASChevalier Field was at full capacity, for 3500 employees, though it's possible.

Jim


----------



## Shwane (Feb 11, 2010)

> any of you guys in favor of drilling ever been to galveston. it looks like hell.


Not from drilling.



> if creating jobs is the argument in favor of drilling consider this. none of the oil companies that would put in these rigs are based in FL, so no jobs there.


A mojority of thedrilling off of Louisiana is based out of houston. Drilling of a well is only about 5% of the life span of the well. The other 95% is producing it. Thats where the jobs come in. Producing the wells. Groceries for offshore installations. Service companies. Fuel to keep things running. Supply companies. Maintenance and fabriacation of structures. Could go on and on. I work with people from all over the country, not Just AL and LA. 



> so far as people to actually work the rigs, those people will most likely be helicoptered in from LA.


Thats not cost productive, and the bottom line is cost. Industry wide.They would almost certainly have to build heliports and marine terminalss in FL. You want cold weather income? There you go.If and when they begin drilling off FL coast a deepwater port would literally be worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

> *jim t (2/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *reeltime (2/10/2010)*
> ...


When the last guy locked the NADEP gate your numbers may be close, but the closure decision was made long before that point. At the time of that decision 3500 is closer to accurate. In fact only a few years prior the number was higher.



My main point is that many folks blindly grab at any new proposed venture that may add jobs, without seriously considering what negative impact it may have on existing jobs. For example JSF training at Eglin sounds like a great job creator, but if it eliminates the weapons testing capability the effect could be a net loss. The current weapons testing jobs are all high paid permanent residences, similar to NADEP jobs, not "rolling" students taught by a hand full of decently paid instructors.



Offshore drilling sounds great, but everyone needs to consider the big picture and realize that drilling will impact the ability to keep well paid jobs in our area. If you can afford to lose all those jobs, have minimal impact on tourism, resulting in a net gain significant enough to justify the risk, then sure, drill baby drill. But please consider the FULL economic impact and get the real numbers before jumping over the cliff.


----------



## ammo angler (Oct 21, 2007)

We will drill in Florida before its all said and done. But with luck our generation will not see it. Maybe a few generations down the road. Lets face it, we (the present generation and f&*()^% baby boomers) have had our fair share of pissing the the world/USA recources down the drain. There is no need to rely on overseas oil. Ifdrive fuel efficient vehicles, such as the 30-40 mile per gallon type we become no longer needoverseas oil. But (me included) choose to drive gas guzzling trucks and what have you. Whatsthe point in whinning, we get what we diserve. Driling in Florida is justa band aid for our selfish attitude towards oil.

Rich, Navarre

26 Year Vet.


----------



## captlarry (Dec 12, 2007)

> *ammo angler (2/11/2010)*We will drill in Florida before its all said and done. But with luck our generation will not see it. Maybe a few generations down the road. Lets face it, we (the present generation and f&*()^% baby boomers) have had our fair share of pissing the the world/USA recources down the drain. There is no need to rely on overseas oil. Ifdrive fuel efficient vehicles, such as the 30-40 mile per gallon type we become no longer needoverseas oil. But (me included) choose to drive gas guzzling trucks and what have you. Whatsthe point in whinning, we get what we diserve. Driling in Florida is justa band aid for our selfish attitude towards oil.
> 
> Rich, Navarre
> 
> 26 Year Vet.


Sounds like Obama! ROFLMAO The USA is nothing buta bunch of selfish, greedy, ecoterrorists!JEEZ. 

Got news for you. If everyone started buying those little cars tomorrow, we will STILL need to drill. Why wait till it's an emergency? Why wait till a "dissagreement" with another nation has them cutting off our oil and causing a national crisis?. Why wait to start putting the money we send overseas foroil into , oh, lets just say, the free health care some (greedy) folks are whining about ? Do some research on the percentages of our use. Cars are only one part. And NOTHING but petroleum (in one form or another) will be able to run semi trucks, trains, planes, etc.years to come. Don't forget to figure in the military's consumption for tanks, planes, ships,trucks, etc.

Population growth is just as much a factor. We're no where near some other countries in that department. Got kids?<P align=center>*DRILL, BABY, DRILL*


----------



## captlarry (Dec 12, 2007)

> *69Viking (2/10/2010)*Those that oppose drilling off of Florida's coast only show everyone how uneducated they are on the subject. Initially before I educated myself on the subject I was one who opposed the drilling no matter if you could see it or not but after researching it I have no problem with drilling for oil if we can keep it out of sight from our beaches. Whenhave you ever heard of an oil leak disaster because of an offshore rig? I never have yetwe've been drilling offshorein other states for decades. Some people are just dense and can't read through the B.S. put out by environmental extremists who have no clue. Anyone educated on the subject of offshore drilling should know that in this day and age drilling poses minimal if any environmental risks and quite honestly is a boostfor the local fish populationsbecause they create a huge cleanartificial reef wherever they are built. I also think somepeople just oppose something to opposesomething and no amount of educating will change their minds.:banghead:doh


What I've been Screaming!

AMEN BROTHER! FOLKS, HERE'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT. AN INTELLIGENT PERSON WHO EDUCATED HIMSELF AND WASN'T AFRAID TO SAY HE CHANGED HIS MIND! Who do you think is the better world steward? This educated individual, or one who's mindlessly spouting stuff they think sounds good? NOT TO MENTION it just makes you a better Human Being!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *reeltime (2/11/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *jim t (2/10/2010)*
> ...


Okay, I can buy your numbers for NADEP. As I said before the testing can go offshore or they can build a corridor for missile tests. I've flown range clearance for a few tests, they actually don't need a LOT of room. They are pretty canned tests. I'd guess a 120 x 200 mile box would be plenty.

Missile tests are only ONE phase of training for the JSF. There is a lot more training than an occassional missile test. When I flew the S-3 we would do torpedo testing off Andros Island (tongue of the ocean) or off St. Croix in the Virgin Islands. We never tested near our home base.

There needs to be a balanced approach to drilling for sure, but "missile tests" are not a dealbreaker in my opinion.

Jim


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sniper (2/8/2010)*I am AGAINST it
> there is no benifit for us haveing an eye sore off our beaches. So maybe it would give you a few more places to fish. If you want to fish rigs take a short trip over to Alabama.
> 
> Guess who is one of the biggest protestors.
> ...


you speak of eyesores,have you noticed how the beach already looks?giant towers painted brown blocking the gulf is what i see.when you speak of jobs,pensacola is dead except health care,we dont need anymore t shirt shops and tourism is so badly affected by the economy that it cant be relied on.the military in general does not exactly provide a large base for real jobs,and i mean jobs that pay more than minimum wage whicjh is exactly pensacolas real job market.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

here is something to gnaw on:

if we were producing our own oil we would have no interest in the middle east, all our boys would be home, and the enemy would be sitting in a tent in the middle of the desert, smoking camel dung. then they would be china's and russia'sproblem. im tiredof giving those azzholes our money.


----------



## captlarry (Dec 12, 2007)

2600 VIEWS. HOPE EVEN 10 PERCENT OF THEM RESULT IN A BODY THERE... <P align=center>*LET'S ROLL*


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm all forthe rigs..and not just for the fishing..for the nation..I would love a world where the folks in the big sand box could do thier thing and we don't have to even pay attention.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

> *captlarry (2/10/2010)*This Galveston beach? http://photos.igougo.com/images/p202574-Queensland-Mooloolaba_Beach.jpg
> 
> Or this one? http://www.sideshowworld.com/TY-ConPT3-5.jpg


Both obviously not Galveston. 

Thefirstis Australia Gold Coast. 

Thesecondis New York Coney Island.

*http://tinyurl.com/yd3gdoj*


*http://tinyurl.com/ya8wc5l*

*Joraca*


----------



## captlarry (Dec 12, 2007)

OOPs Sorrry. 

Had a bunch of stuff open and copied the wrong ones. 

Right ones.... http://www.city-data.com/forum/attachments/houston/474d1167421556-galveston-beach-pictures-img_1575.jpg

and.. http://www.city-data.com/forum/attachments/houston/475d1167421698-galveston-beach-pictures-img_15741.jpg 

problem with beaches was *years* ago, not now. People still went to them. 

From one lady on one site....<DIV id=post_message_236117>"Many people in Galveston today despise Tillman Frititia for what he is doing to the island. I on the other hand love that he has brought back some of the splendor of the former Galveston. I don't want it to be too built up though. He built his own Convention Center near his other resorts there: The San Luis, The Hilton, Rainforest Cafe, etc. The San Luis has a beautiful pool and if you have never had the chance to study it, do so. If you were not aware Galveston had a HUGE reputation for gambling. The bunkers under the San Luis from war time housed underground casinos. The story of the Balanese is very interesting too. To this day I can not pass by the San Luis and not look at the large bunkers that it sits ontop of and imagine how it must have been back then. 

BTW, real estate in Galveston has increased greatly in the last 3-4 years. We looked at a condo at Seascape back then and could have gotten one of the 2 bedrooms for around $65K, now they are over $100K. I've also heard that Bolivar Island and Crystal Beach are getting ready to see some developments."</DIV>


----------



## captlarry (Dec 12, 2007)

> *how2fish (2/13/2010)*I'm all forthe rigs..and not just for the fishing..for the nation..I would love a world where the folks in the big sand box could do thier thing and we don't have to even pay attention.


EXACTLY!THE FISHINGIS just extra. The main thing is WE NEED TO DRILL OUR OWN OIL.One guy posted that it won't bring down prices. Right. BUT, It is insurance that we will even have ANY if the folks overseas we buy it from cut us off. Or that it won't go to $8 a gallon or more if they jack the prices. I remember the gas shortage back in the day. Waitiing in line for HOURS to MAYBE get to buy some.

*We need Energy Independence.* We need to start NOW. DRILL. DRILL. BUILD REFINERYS. BUILD NUCLEAR POWER PLANTS. *When the chit hits the fan, it'll be too late.*


----------

